
Man finds daughters hamster, only a few holes to fill - ed_elliott_asc
https://twitter.com/EdDebug/status/1294351629123231744
======
ColinWright
I couldn't be bother chasing this down through the Twitter timeline ... that's
tedious and annoying.

So I charted the "discussion":

[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/Hamster.svg](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/Hamster.svg)

